# e caller crow sounds



## foster_65 (Sep 20, 2007)

where can i download free fighting crow sounds for my mp3 besides westeren rivers. i didnt really like there crow frenzie. just seein what you guys use and any info would be great. thanks


----------



## Bore.224 (Mar 23, 2005)

Try Vamint Al's website. Google varmint and you will find it, he has sounds you can download , don't know about crow sounds but check it out.


----------

